# Pairing wine with lasagna



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

My husband and I are having a small dinner party this Saturday and we were wondering what type of wine to serve with the lasagna. The menu will be a Garden Salad followed by a Pork Lasagna and garlic bread with a layered chocolate cake for desert. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

TIA,
Kelley


----------



## pinot (Jan 11, 2005)

A good Sangiovese would do the trick I would say . Which includes your Chianti's. But it doesn't need to be Italian , just remember 99% of the time , you get what you pay for.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Pinot!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Kbean,
I'm no expert.
I agree with Chianti. I would ask for a lighter less acidic one.
You have some pretty strong and acidic flavors there. vinegar,sauce,garlic,chocolate.
If you decide to garnish the cake I would suggest going with a cream type sauce over a fruit sauce.
have fun
pan


----------



## gxtxa (Oct 9, 2006)

I have to agree with the Sangiovese. Rocca della Macie makes a nice one that's not too expensive.


----------

